# écran blanc sur ipod classic 120g après choc



## demipression13 (5 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour , nouveau sur le forum et pas très doué en informatique : j'ai un problème car mon ipod classic est hélas tombé sur le sol , sur la tranche pas protégée par ma housse (pas de bol ,pas de bol ) il marche toujours mais malgré les multiples restaurations faites en suivant la procedure sur itunes, l'ecran reste blanc!

Sans le sous , l'an dernier voulant me faire plaisir à Noel je me suis offert un petit lecteur mp3 dans une grande surface culturelle . Le vendeur s'est trompé est m'a remis un ipod classic 120g (merci pere noel) , je ne peux donc pas essayer de le renvoyer n'y le faire réparer chez apple.
Je suis allé voir de nombreux forums et ai effectué quelques recherches sur internet mais ne trouves pas de solutions .

 Quelqu'un aurait il  une idée ?
 Par avance merci


----------



## 217ae1 (5 Décembre 2009)

commender un nouvel écran sur des sites comme ebay, ou pomstock.com, et le changer toi-même.


----------



## bayliner28 (6 Décembre 2009)

Essais de peser sur Le bouton du centre et le bouton menu pendant un bout de temps


----------



## demipression13 (9 Décembre 2009)

Merci pour vos réponses rapide , mais je ne suis pas sur de pouvoir demonter moi meme un ipod sans l'abimer, de plus l'écran n'est pas abimé il reste juste tout blanc, quant à la procédure de reboot je l'ai effectué plusieurs fois sans résultat !
Je pense que je vais essayer de le faire reparer sur des sites comme pomstock que vous m'avez suggerer .
Avez vous une idée des prix habituels pour une telle réparation?

merci d'avance


----------



## Gwen (9 Décembre 2009)

Tente quand même la réparation chez Apple mai ça sera sûrement a tes frais vu que tu l'as fait tombé. Mais bon, c'est peut-être tout simplement une connexion qui s'est détachée, donc pas trop grave.

Apple peut retrouver ta garantie sans ticket de caisse, tente le coup, tu ne risques rien, explique leur juste qu&#8217;on te l'a offert pour Noël.


----------



## 217ae1 (9 Décembre 2009)

demipression13 a dit:


> Avez vous une idée des prix habituels pour une telle réparation?



pour une réparation chez pomstock, c'est indiqué sur leur site, 99 euros.


----------

